# Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!



## Seeforelle (12. Februar 2009)

Ich bestelle nie wieder bei askari,das hab ich mir geschworen.
nachdem zum x-ten mal eines derer schrecklich qualitätslosen askari-eigenprodukte kaputt gegangen war,habe ich es zurück gesandt,mit einem anderen ebenfalls defekten produkt zusammen.die kosten des einen produktes wurden mir erstattet,die des anderen wurden nicht erstattet.ich habe dann (april 08) über 10 E-mails an sie geschickt mit der genauen schilderung des sachverhaltes und der bitte,mir das geld endlich zu überweisen.ich bekam genau auf eines der emails eine unverschämte antwort mit dem inhalt ich solle das produkt ihnen doch zuschicken(das hatte ich wie bereits erwähnt schon monate zuvor getan).
also wer gute qualität will und nicht ignoriert und wie sch... behandelt werden will, der bestelle niemals bei Askari.
Das Geld aus der Reklamation vom april 08 ist übrigens immernoch nicht da.
Sowas nenne ich nur noch kriminell.Im Grunde müsste ich die wirklich anzeigen!!!!!

und schon mehrere male vor dem aktuellen vorfall sind andere Askari Eigenprodukte wie hauptsächlich Kogha kaputt gegangen.Das schlimmste von denen sind die rollen!

Die kogha rollen fallen beim kurbeln einfach auseinander!Habe deshalb mal einen sehr schönen Hecht verloren,der qualvoll sterben musste.Nur weil deren rolle auf einmal im drill einfach blockiert hat,nicht mehr zu drehen war und der hecht keine schnur mehr nehmen konnte.Mein Köder und der Hecht waren weg!!!

Das worum es sich bei der unbeatworteten Reklamation allerdings handelte war ein silverman stuhl,der einfach zusammengebrochen ist (ich wiege nur 80kg) und das war beim 2.benutzen.

Also es ist eigentlich egal,welche eigenmarke du nimmst,die haben alle minderwertige Qualität.

Und ja,ums nicht zu vergessen, außer den rollen,dem stuhl und einer rute(alles Askari eigenprodukte) gibt es natürlich noch die wathose die an den näthen einfach aufgegangen ist!!!

Wenn dann wenigstens die Kundenbetreuung passen würde!das ist keine kundenbetreuung,das ist ne kundenverarschung!wie schon gesagt,für mich steht fest:NIE WIEDER ASKARI!!!

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht?


----------



## Ronacts (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Hallo
Wie schon in einem anderen Tread beschrieben , habe ich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht bei Askari.
Bestellungen kamen immer pünktlich und meist (nicht immer) komplett.

Aber es steht ja jeden frei sein Geld woanders auszugeben|kopfkrat

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Nolfravel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Ronacts schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Aber es steht ja jeden frei sein Geld woanders auszugeben|kopfkrat


 

Eben)

Ich hab damit noch gar keine Erfahrungen, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen da zu bestellen, da bisher viel gutes über die gesagt wurde...
Das beste bei wichtigen Sachen (Rolle, Rute.., ist doch der Angelladen

LG Jan Peter


----------



## JonasH (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Wiedermal kann man nur sagen, dass es doch am besten ist zum ANgelhändler des VErtrauens zu gehen und dann weiß man auch was man hat.
Selber habe ich zwar auch shcon bei Askari bestellt und noch keine Probleme damit gehabt aber dabei ging es nur um kleinkram...


----------



## trixi-v-h (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Mal eine andere Frage, wenn Du weisst das die Eigenmarken allesamt minderwertig sind,wieso kaufst Du sie dann?


----------



## Wattwurm62 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Zitat:
Wiedermal kann man nur sagen, dass es doch am besten ist zum ANgelhändler des VErtrauens zu gehen und dann weiß man auch was man hat. 
|good:


----------



## Seeforelle (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



JonasH schrieb:


> Wiedermal kann man nur sagen, dass es doch am besten ist zum ANgelhändler des VErtrauens zu gehen und dann weiß man auch was man hat.
> Selber habe ich zwar auch shcon bei Askari bestellt und noch keine Probleme damit gehabt aber dabei ging es nur um kleinkram...


 
Das ist allerdings richtig!


----------



## SimonHH (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Seeforelle schrieb:


> Ich bestelle nie wieder bei askari,das hab ich mir geschworen.
> nachdem zum x-ten mal eines derer schrecklich qualitätslosen askari-eigenprodukte kaputt gegangen war,habe ich es zurück gesandt,mit einem anderen ebenfalls defekten produkt zusammen.die kosten des einen produktes wurden mir erstattet,die des anderen wurden nicht erstattet.ich habe dann (april 08) über 10 E-mails an sie geschickt mit der genauen schilderung des sachverhaltes und der bitte,mir das geld endlich zu überweisen.ich bekam genau auf eines der emails eine unverschämte antwort mit dem inhalt ich solle das produkt ihnen doch zuschicken(das hatte ich wie bereits erwähnt schon monate zuvor getan).
> also wer gute qualität will und nicht ignoriert und wie sch... behandelt werden will, der bestelle niemals bei Askari.
> Das Geld aus der Reklamation vom april 08 ist übrigens immernoch nicht da.
> ...






hm...ich denke,es ist allgemein bekannt,das die askari eigenprodukte nicht ganz so toll sind.
ich frage mich,warum du die gekauft hast...#c
hättest n bischen mehr geld ausgeben und vielleicht etwas besseres woanders kaufen sollen. |rolleyes


----------



## grazy04 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

kann das ein Mod nichmal alles zusammenfassen, langsam verliert man den Überblick bei den 400 Askari-Freds


----------



## Seeforelle (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



trixi-v-h schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, wenn Du weisst das die Eigenmarken allesamt minderwertig sind,wieso kaufst Du sie dann?


 
Ich habe sie mehrmals nacheinander gekauft,da ich mir jeweils dachte,dass nur der Typ des Produkts minderwertig sei.Nach den rollen dachte ich mir also,gut,nie wieder eine solche rolle,dann dachte ich mir, nie wieder eine wathose von denen,und schließlich dachte ich mir,dass sie es wenigstens schaffen,einen stuhl zu produzieren,aber auch das war wohl nichts.jetzt bin ich schlauer und weiß,dass alle diese Produkte einfach von der gleichen Qualität sind.

Und was natürlich ein ausschlaggebender faktor ist,dass sie erstens überall und immer werbung für ihre eigenprodukte machen und natürlich ist auch nicht zu verachten, dass sie,da sie die sachen selber herstellen,sie sehr billig anbieten können.
Aber dass die Qualität dabei o sehr auf der strecke bleibt ist einfach nicht ok!


----------



## Khaane (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Deshalb würde ich nichts aber auch nichts von den Eigenmarken bestellen - Die Eigenmarken sind zu 99% Schrott.

Dennoch hat Askari häufig gute Markenangebote, wo es sich wieder lohnt diese zu kaufen.

Der Reklamationsservice ist relativ gut, mein "Salmo-Umbrellazelt" haben sie umgetauscht, war nach dem 3 Einsatz eingeknickt


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Auch wenn ich jetzt ´nen Fünfer ins Phrasenschwein stecken muss:

"Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"
"What you pay is whatyou get"

Diese Sprüche haben ihre Berechtigung- ohne Zweifel.
Erst recht, wenns um Ruten und Rollen geht. 

Askari ist gut, um günstig an Taschen, Futterale und Kleinkram zu kommen- den Rest kannste bleiben lassen, denn Markenprodukte krieg ich bei meinem Angelhändler vor Ort größtenteils zum gleichen Preis, wenn nicht sogar billiger!!!

Was die Bearbeitung Deiner Reklamation angeht;

Setz ein Anschreiben mit einer Auflistung der von Dir beanstandeten/ zurückgesandten Artikel auf und lege denen eine Bearbeitungsfrist fest.
Dies dann per Einschreiben/ Rückschein absenden und abwarten.

Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## MrFloppy (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Seeforelle schrieb:


> Ich bestelle nie wieder bei askari,das hab ich mir geschworen.
> nachdem zum x-ten mal eines derer schrecklich qualitätslosen askari-eigenprodukte kaputt gegangen war,habe ich es zurück gesandt,mit einem anderen ebenfalls defekten produkt zusammen.die kosten des einen produktes wurden mir erstattet,die des anderen wurden nicht erstattet.ich habe dann (april 08) über 10 E-mails an sie geschickt mit der genauen schilderung des sachverhaltes und der bitte,mir das geld endlich zu überweisen.ich bekam genau auf eines der emails eine unverschämte antwort mit dem inhalt ich solle das produkt ihnen doch zuschicken(das hatte ich wie bereits erwähnt schon monate zuvor getan).
> also wer gute qualität will und nicht ignoriert und wie sch... behandelt werden will, der bestelle niemals bei Askari.
> Das Geld aus der Reklamation vom april 08 ist übrigens immernoch nicht da.
> ...



das ist der preis für "geiz ist geil" ...


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Seeforelle schrieb:


> Ich bestelle nie wieder bei askari,das hab ich mir geschworen.
> nachdem zum x-ten mal eines derer schrecklich qualitätslosen askari-eigenprodukte kaputt gegangen war,habe ich es zurück gesandt,mit einem anderen ebenfalls defekten produkt zusammen.die kosten des einen produktes wurden mir erstattet,die des anderen wurden nicht erstattet.ich habe dann (april 08) über 10 E-mails an sie geschickt mit der genauen schilderung des sachverhaltes und der bitte,mir das geld endlich zu überweisen.ich bekam genau auf eines der emails eine unverschämte antwort mit dem inhalt ich solle das produkt ihnen doch zuschicken(das hatte ich wie bereits erwähnt schon monate zuvor getan).
> also wer gute qualität will und nicht ignoriert und wie sch... behandelt werden will, der bestelle niemals bei Askari.
> Das Geld aus der Reklamation vom april 08 ist übrigens immernoch nicht da.
> ...


 

Kannst du das Belegen ? Eidestaatlich ?


----------



## Seeforelle (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Kannst du das Belegen ? Eidestaatlich ?


 
Ich versteh nicht ganz.was soll ich belegen?


----------



## Khaane (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Kannst du das Belegen ? Eidestaatlich ?



You made my day.......

PS: Mit Schwur auf Kuno dem Riesenkarpfen?:q


----------



## Seeforelle (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

denkt ihr jetzt ich hab mir das ausgedacht?


----------



## SimonHH (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Seeforelle schrieb:


> denkt ihr jetzt ich hab mir das ausgedacht?





nein...seeforelle.aber deine probleme,die du mit askari hast/hattest...wurden hier in den letzten monaten in ungefähr 100 trööts durchgekaut.
is nix neues...
kleiner tip: beende das thema.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt ´nen Fünfer ins Phrasenschwein stecken muss:
> 
> "Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal"
> "What you pay is whatyou get"
> ...


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Khaane schrieb:


> You made my day.......
> 
> PS: Mit Schwur auf Kuno dem Riesenkarpfen?:q


 

Toni der Zebrafisch würde mir reichen :m
aber grade Sätze wie dieser :



> Das Geld aus der Reklamation vom april 08 ist übrigens immernoch nicht da.
> Sowas nenne ich nur noch kriminell.Im Grunde müsste ich die wirklich anzeigen!!!!!


 
Zeigen mir das manche Foren doch nur nutzen um es einen anderen Auszuwischen wegen was auch immer wenn Askari das gemacht hätte bzw hat dann bin ich schon bei der Gendamarie und mache eine Betrugsanzeige.

Aber Nein da wird nach elend langer Zeit in einen Forum sowas getippt sowas müsste doch in beide richtungen gehen Händler sollten Käufer bewerten können leider machts Ana Nyoum es nicht möglich.

Askari ist manchmal recht schlampig aber beschissen haben sie mich noch nicht.


----------



## B.A (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Absolut. Es gibt super günstige Rollen, die auch was taugen. Bsp. Shimano Alivio 30 €. Super Ding. Wer nicht jede Woche angeln geht, hat damit lange Spaß. Kommt immer auf den Verschleiß und auf das geschulte Auge des Käufers an.|wavey:


----------



## Seeforelle (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



jirgel schrieb:


> Toni der Zebrafisch würde mir reichen :m
> aber grade Sätze wie dieser :
> 
> 
> ...


 
Aso und weil sie dich ned beschissen haben erklärst du mich zum lügner und sagst,dass es nicht möglich ist,dass sie irgendwen andren be*******n...unmöglich#d


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Ich erklär dich mal zu überhaupt nichts ich sag nur wenn sie mich beschissen hätten würde ich erst eine Anzeige machen und dann mit dem Beleg in ein Öffendliches Medium gehen das gibt einen nämlich glaubwürdigkeit. und ein besseres Druckmittel gibt es nicht um wieder an sein Geld zu kommen sie CC hier


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Also vieleicht bin ich ja voreingenommen da ich 10 Km von Askari enfehrnt wohne.
Bei Problemen fahre ich hin und tausche die Sache um. Immerhin giebt Askari 5 Jahre Garantie auf Eigenmarken.
So habe ich ne Rolle nach 4 Jahren noch problemlos umtauschen können.
SO mach das mal mit Penn -Shimano.!!!????

Im übrigen ist der Markt ein knallhartes Geschäft!! 
Selbst der Händler deines Vertrauens will an dir was verdienen.
 Lese mal das Board richtig durch,es giebt genug andere Versandhändler die mal gut mal schei..... sind.

Von tausendenden Kunden giebts immer welche die Pech haben ,das ist  nicht nur im Angelbereich so!
|wavey:


----------



## Khaane (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Ohh man, wie hier wieder die Emotionen hochkochen #d

Beide Seiten sollten mindestens einen Gang runterschalten, es bringt nichts Askari zu bashen, auf der anderen Seite ist es auch nicht ok den Threadsteller "Lügen" zu unterstellen.

Askari ist eben auf den Massenverkauf ausgelegt und kann selbstredend nicht den Service von kleineren Fachgeschäften geführt von Vollblutanglern bieten.

Alleine aufgrund der schieren Anzahl von Reklamationen kann nicht jeder Fall bei Askari so ausgiebig geprüft werden, dass Grenzfälle immer korrekt entschieden werden.

Die Eigenmarken von Askari sind in Sachen Qualität doch eher auf den preisbewussten Hobby-Angler ausgelegt - Der passionierte Angler wird mit dem Tackle nicht glücklich


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

@ Khaane 

Welche emotionen ? ;+ 

Ich hab doch nicht gesagt das SeeForelle lügt ich finde nur wenn man schon solche threat aufmacht, sollte man seine aussage auch untermauern können das ist alles. 

Das Problem ist das viele Kunden ihre erworbenen Produkte unsachgemäss behandel und sich dann wundern das es Kaputt geht natürlich ist dann immer der Händler schuld und soll den schund umtauschen. Nur kann das ein Händler auch nicht immer machen bei solch einen Geschäftsgebaren würde er pleite gehen. 

Es gibt auch Händler die be********n die Kundschaft nach strich und faden. Auf beiden seite gibt es schwarze Schafe klar finde ich es nett von Angelkollegen wenn sie solche aufdecken aber ich glaub schon lange nicht mehr an denn Osterhasen und schon koar nicht an das Christkind. 

Schuldig ist man erst wenn die Schuld erwissen ist so lange giltet bei mir die Unschuldvermutung für beide Seiten.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit ASKARI bei den Sachen die ich bestellt habe,das waren auch alles Markenprodukte.

Anders sieht das mit den Eigenmarken aus die ich im Laden in Duisburg gekauft habe.
Meine Karpfenliege ist an allen möglichen Stellen verbogen und verschlissen (ich wiege ca 80 kg),mein Transportwagen hat im Einsatz blockiert und ich mußte ihn mit samt schwerer Ausrüstung durchs Gelände schleifen:v.
Die Rollen sind der absolute Schrott,eine Rolle gab ohne Vorwarnung die Schnur frei und ich konnte die Bremse nicht härter einstellen.Den Fisch konnte ich aber mit einigen Problemen landen.
Das beste im Laden war das sie uns nur Maden verkaufen wollten wenn wir eine eigene Dose dabei haben und mein Kumpel musste seine Brotdose dafür leeren.#q


----------



## HOX (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Seeforelle schrieb:


> *und schon mehrere male vor dem aktuellen vorfall* sind andere Askari Eigenprodukte wie hauptsächlich Kogha kaputt gegangen.Das schlimmste von denen sind die rollen!
> 
> Die kogha rollen fallen beim kurbeln einfach auseinander!Habe deshalb mal einen sehr schönen Hecht verloren,der qualvoll sterben musste.Nur weil deren rolle auf einmal im drill einfach blockiert hat,nicht mehr zu drehen war und der hecht keine schnur mehr nehmen konnte.Mein Köder und der Hecht waren weg!!!
> 
> ...das ist ne kundenverarschung!



Naja, wenn dir schon so oft was von denen kaputt gegangen ist, warum hast du dann immer wieder dort gekauft?
Manche Leute wollen scheinbar verar....t werden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Ohh man, wie hier wieder die Emotionen hochkochen #d
> 
> Beide Seiten sollten mindestens einen Gang runterschalten, es bringt nichts Askari zu bashen, auf der anderen Seite ist es auch nicht ok den Threadsteller "Lügen" zu unterstellen.
> 
> ...


 |good:Best Post!!!


@Pit d.B.- 
Schade, daß hier mal wieder der Sozialneidfaktor zum tragen kommt- aber damit biste bei mir völlig verkehrt.
Meine Rollen habe ich entweder als Vorjahresmodelle oder übern Teich günstig geschossen. Trotzdem liegen weder Stella noch Technium, noch Hiro bei mir im Keller.
In meinen anglerischen Anfängen hab ich zu Geräten von Silstar oder Shakespeare gegriffen- Und war zufrieden!!
Heutzutage hat alles einfach nur noch billig zu sein und zu funktionieren

Das geht aber nicht- sonst gäbs ja garantiert schon Angelkram von Penn, Shimano und Co. (oder zumindest was auf gleichem qualitativen Niveau) bei Aldi zu kaufen, oder?
Material und Qualität kostet halt!
Oder kaufst Du für Dein Auto die Bremsscheiben aus der Türkei, die aus gepresstem Eseldung o.ä hergestellt wurden?
Die funktionieren genau so zuverlässig, wie die 5Cent Kugellager oder Gusszahnräder von Billigrollen!

Ich hab hier eine 60er Kogha-Rolle noch im Keller liegen- die hat sich mein 9Jähriger Sohn fürs Kutterangeln geholt- hat noch nicht mal sechs Stunden Kutter (Ostsee- Kein hängerlösen o.ä) ausgehalten, da war die Kurbel platt! Sohnemann hat leider die Quittung weggeschmissen- kein Umtausch, hätt´ich ja sonst wo gekauft haben können.......da sag ich nur; Kogha- wer verkauft deren Klamotten bloß?
Mein Angelhändler in Minden weiss, was er mir verkauft hat- bei dem brauch ich keinen Kassenbeleg.

Okay- Askari ist Dein Dealer vor Ort und Du hast ein anderes Verhältniss dazu als 98% der hier vertretenen Angler.
Du kannst die angebotenen Geräte begrabbeln und direkt entscheiden
-die Kurbel von Rolle xy ist schlackerig
-der Schnurfangbügel von Rolle qq hakt

Der Katalogbesteller hingegen muss mit dem zurecht kommen, was er geliefert bekommt oder spielt halt Päckchen-Tennis mit dem Versender.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß im Reklamationsfall ein Umlauf Versender->Kunde-> Versender in der Regel vier Wochen dauern kann- dann ist das ganz schön frustrierend. Denn während der eine schon seinem Hobby nachgeht und sich entspannt, sitzt der andere noch wartend zu Hause und beginnt zu :e

Von daher kauf ich lieber Mittelklasse Produkte und lass die Finger von Askari.

@TE- Sorry für OT

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Khaane (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Material und Qualität kostet halt!
> Oder kaufst Du für Dein Auto die Bremsscheiben aus der Türkei, die aus gepresstem Eseldung o.ä hergestellt wurden?



Guter Post, aber selbst in China werden Top-Rollen produziert, wie z.B. die Tica Taurus. Wer Qualität erwartet, muss auch bereit sein etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.

Nebenbei hat wohl fast jeder Ersatzteile aus der Türkei an seinem Auto, viele Bekannte Hersteller wie Opel, Mercedes oder Toyota lassen Ersatzteile oder gar ganze Fahrzeuglinien dort fertigen. 

PS: Zwar nicht ganz aktuell, aber sicher ganz interessant.
Handelsblatt


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Hallo Leute,
zu behaupten 99% aller Askari Eigenmarken seinen Schrott ist schlichtweg falsch!!! Allerdings bedarf es einer gewissen "Tackleerfahrung" dort per Versandhandel einzukaufen.
Ich fahre seit Jahren sehr gut mit Askari und ich habe keine niedrigen Ansprüche ans Gerät!
Sehr viel Eigenmarkenschrott ist in den letzten Jahren aus dem Katalog geflogen, die lernen auch dazu. Das man die Rollen nicht kaufen darf sollte in Anglerkreisen mittlerweile bekannt sein.|rolleyes
Die Ruten, Rollen und das meißte der Zubehörartikel findet man auf dem Markt unter anderem Markennamen überall wieder, wer behauptet dann nur die Askariprodukte schlecht sind hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung wie es auf dem Angelgerätemarkt heutztage aussieht.
Und ne Askari-Hausmarkenrolle zu kaufen, wenns im Katalog genug "namhafte" Alternativen (Shimano, DAM, o.ä.) zum selben Preis gibt, die ihre Rollen noch selbst entwickeln und nicht zukaufen, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis...|kopfkrat

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## degl (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

@Seeforelle,

ich verkneif mir jetzt hier meine Erfahrungen mit Askari zu posten, aber unklar bleibt mir, warum du dich so lange hinhalten lässt?

Bei berchtigten Reklamationen würde ich wesentlich schneller auf Abwicklung bestehen, notfalls mit Rechtsbeistand.

Und da Askari auf seine "Hausmarken" 5 Jahre Garantie und nicht nur Gewährleistung gewährt bleibt mir schleierhaft, wieso das nun schon so lange dauert.;+

gruß degl


----------



## firemirl (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Also vieleicht bin ich ja voreingenommen da ich 10 Km von Askari enfehrnt wohne.
> Bei Problemen fahre ich hin und tausche die Sache um. Immerhin giebt Askari 5 Jahre Garantie auf Eigenmarken.
> So habe ich ne Rolle nach 4 Jahren noch problemlos umtauschen können.
> SO mach das mal mit Penn -Shimano.!!!????


 
Na, dann hast Du aber Glück gehabt.
Wohne auch nicht weit weg von Lüdinghausen und habe nur leider mit viel Druck im Shop ne Kogha Rute umgetauscht bekommen bei der die Spitze beim ersten Auswerfen einfach glatt weggebrochen ist. Klarer Materialfehler.
Von den anderen Dingen mal ganz zu schweigen!!!
Askari der größte Europas !!!|peinlich|muahah:
Ich nie wieder !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magic feeder (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

das alles ist ja wirklich ein alter hut......schade finde ich eigentlich nur dass bei askari noch keiner wind davon bekommen hat und man nicht versucht etwas an der situation zu ändern......


----------



## caddel (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Seeforelle schrieb:


> Ich bestelle nie wieder bei askari,das hab ich mir geschworen.
> nachdem zum x-ten mal eines derer schrecklich qualitätslosen askari-eigenprodukte kaputt gegangen war,habe ich es zurück gesandt,mit einem anderen ebenfalls defekten produkt zusammen.die kosten des einen produktes wurden mir erstattet,die des anderen wurden nicht erstattet.ich habe dann (april 08) über 10 E-mails an sie geschickt mit der genauen schilderung des sachverhaltes und der bitte,mir das geld endlich zu überweisen.ich bekam genau auf eines der emails eine unverschämte antwort mit dem inhalt ich solle das produkt ihnen doch zuschicken(das hatte ich wie bereits erwähnt schon monate zuvor getan).
> also wer gute qualität will und nicht ignoriert und wie sch... behandelt werden will, der bestelle niemals bei Askari.
> Das Geld aus der Reklamation vom april 08 ist übrigens immernoch nicht da.
> ...





jirgel schrieb:


> Kannst du das Belegen ? Eidestaatlich ?





Seeforelle schrieb:


> denkt ihr jetzt ich hab mir das ausgedacht?






degl schrieb:


> @Seeforelle,
> 
> ich verkneif mir jetzt hier meine Erfahrungen mit Askari zu posten, aber unklar bleibt mir, warum du dich so lange hinhalten lässt?
> 
> ...




Ist ja interessant.|supergri|supergri|supergri

Es gibt bei Askari gar keine Stühle die unter dem Eigenmarkennamen Silverman verkauft werden. 
Dieser Name steht für Produkte wie Rollen und Ruten.

Stühle, Liegen, Futterale, Taschen usw. laufen unter den Eigenmarkennamen wie Kogha bzw. Salmo oder SeaPoint.

Wenn Du also einen Silverman-Stuhl reklamierst und dorthin geschickt haben willst, war er entweder nicht von Askari oder die Firma Askari bezweifelt zurecht den Wahrheitsgehalt Deiner Mails.

Also überlege noch einmal ganz genau was Du hier schreibst.

PS: Da ich bekennender Askari-Kunde bin und neuerdings auch deren Kataloge sammele habe ich eben alle Kataloge bis 2006 durchgesehen und keinen Silverman-Stuhl gefunden. 

und das hier:
Sowas nenne ich nur noch kriminell.Im Grunde müsste ich die wirklich anzeigen!!!!!

..........................könnte dann ein fürchterlicher Bummerang sein.


@ Khaane
......schade das Du mit dem 0,01 % gekauften Artikeln Pech hattest, den Salmo ist auch eine Eigenmarke.

Aber mit dem Umtausch hat es ja geklappt.

Gruß#h
caddel


----------



## luecke3.0 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



magic feeder schrieb:


> das alles ist ja wirklich ein alter hut......schade finde ich eigentlich nur dass bei askari noch keiner wind davon bekommen hat und man nicht versucht etwas an der situation zu ändern......



Selbstverständlich kennen die diese Probleme, aber weil Askari auch einfach der "Größte" ist hört man davon immer wieder. Man kann das ja nicht mit Shops vergleichen die nur ein viertel des Sortiments haben und auch nur nen Bruchteil an Bestellungen und Reklamationen.
Also wenn ich mit einer Sache bisher immer zufrieden war dann mit dem Reklamationsservice! Man kann alles kostenfrei zurückschicken und es wird sich auch nicht angestellt wenn man den Reklamationszettel vernünftig ausfüllt!
Das Problem was man immer wieder hört ist das die Lieferungen nicht vollständig sind, das kann man ganz leicht verhindern indem man vorher anruft und sich nach der Lieferbarkeit erkundigt -> Das bei einem Sortiment von 45000 ARtikeln nicht immer alles lieferbar ist ist zwar schade aber logisch.

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## firemirl (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



magic feeder schrieb:


> das alles ist ja wirklich ein alter hut......schade finde ich eigentlich nur dass bei askari noch keiner wind davon bekommen hat und man nicht versucht etwas an der situation zu ändern......


 
Ich denke Magic das die es ganz genau wissen aber es sich auf der anderen Seite aber auch leider leisten können.
Habe selber mal nen Rückruf von der Service-Leiterin bekommen. Bedauern, beschwichtigen, vertrösten usw. können die aller per deluxe.
Der Kunde ist sowohl im Laden als auch im Versand oft der dumme.
Siehe auch Seite 5:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144748

Habe dort mal meine Erfahrungen geschildert.

Für mich ist Askari gestorben


----------



## Albert von Bieren (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

so hat jeder seine persönlichen erfahrungen mit dem versandhandel.denk mal askari ist nicht schlechter als andere versandhändler.bei einem sollte ich mal regelrecht übers ohr gehauen werden.angebot war soundsoviel kleinzeug für summe x.
kam mir recht wenig vor so das ich das zeug mal nachzählte und siehe da.war viel zu wenig.so kann man dann auch kampfpreise machen.
den versender gibt allerdings schon lange nicht mehr.hat er wohl nicht nur bei mir versucht.
denk mal firmen wie askari oder gerlinger,schirmer etc. die sich seid jahren am markt behaupten können so schlecht nicht sein,denn sonst gäbe es sie nicht mehr.
kleinzeug kann man da immer recht gut unf günstig kaufen.


----------



## degl (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Und ich will dann zu meinem "Statement" noch hinzufügen, das ich durchweg gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, was Versand und Rücknahme bei Askari angeht

gruß degl


----------



## wolkenkrieger (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



AlbertvonBieren schrieb:


> denk mal firmen wie askari oder gerlinger,schirmer etc. die sich seid jahren am markt behaupten können so schlecht nicht sein,denn sonst gäbe es sie nicht mehr.



Und genau aus diesem Grund kann ich dieses ewige "bei A ist alles ********" nicht mehr hören!

Probleme gibt es bei jedem mal. Ich hab die letzten beiden bestellungen bei Schirmer auch Pech gehabt. Shit happens |supergri

Und mal was zu den Eigenmarken von Askari: seht euch bitte mal an, in welchem Preissegment sie üblicherweise angesiedelt sind.

Wer da Qualität erwartet, wie sie eine mindestens dreimal so teure Marke bietet, hat irgendwas am System Kapatalismus und Freier Markt nicht verstanden.

Askari ist nicht der Samaritabund und auch nicht die Heilige Drefaltigkeit. Die verschenken nichts - auch ihre Eigenmarken nicht.

Und genau aus diesem Grund können die Eigenmarken nicht so ******* sein, wie hier immer diagnostiziert wird. Sonst wären die nämlich schon längst aus dem Katalog verschwunden!

Retouren wegen Garantiefällen kosten nämlich richtig Geld. Wäre die Qualität in der Masse nicht wirklich annehmbar, würde das Führen dieser Artikel durch die dann anfallenden Retourenkosten zu einem Minusgeschäft werden. Wo wir dann auch gleich wieder bei den Samaritern wären ...

Da sollten einige mal intensivst drüber nachdenken...


----------



## GreenMonsta (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

*Macht jetzt jeder einen eigenen Askari Thread im Bord auf....?*

Davon gibts hier schon so viele,langsam wirds langweilig...
Am besten vorm eröffnen mal die anderen 80.000 Askari Threads lesen und es da rein schreiben ! Kann das leidige Thema nicht mehr hören. 


#q


----------



## Seeforelle (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

oh gott, jetzt habe ich natürlich wieder absichtlich etwas falsches erzählt^^

Nein,ich habe mich geirrt.Es handelt sich um einen salmo traveller anglersitz.Ich habe die Marken verwechselt.Da jedoch der vorfall nun 10monate her ist,war mir der produktname nicht mehr im gedächtnis.verzeiht mir bitte^^


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Zitat: Kann das leidige Thema nicht mehr hören.

Ich auch nicht... trotz eingeschalteter Boxen.. #c


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Seeforelle schrieb:


> oh gott, jetzt habe ich natürlich wieder absichtlich etwas falsches erzählt^^
> 
> Nein,ich habe mich geirrt.Es handelt sich um einen salmo traveller anglersitz.Ich habe die Marken verwechselt.Da jedoch der vorfall nun 10monate her ist,war mir der produktname nicht mehr im gedächtnis.verzeiht mir bitte^^


 

Das war jetzt aber ein glattes Eigentor#6


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Krabbenfänger schrieb:


> Das beste im Laden war das sie uns nur Maden verkaufen wollten wenn wir eine eigene Dose dabei haben und mein Kumpel musste seine Brotdose dafür leeren.#q



Ja genau, der absolute Hammer! Nit mal die kleinen Plastikdöschen hatten die.... Damit ich den Liter Maden nicht in der Hosentasche zum Wasser transportieren musste, sollte ich dann 1,50 Euro Pfand für nen wiederverschließbaren Gefrierbeutel zahlen..... 
Könnte noch mehr Story`s von A. erzählen, aber dann wird nur wieder rumgeheult


----------



## Seefliege (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

#h

" ... Askari ist manchmal recht schlampig aber beschissen haben sie mich noch nicht ..."

kann ich bestätigen. die haben mir mal anstatt einer fleecekombi bestehend aus hose und jacke (sonderangebot :q) doch tatsächlich ne monster-hässliche teleskoprute geschickt. haben die aber denn auch ohne zu zucken wieder zurück genommen und mir das geld überwiesen. danach hat sich noch ne dame bei mir persönlich entschuldigt. ich versprach ihr trotzdem in zukunft woanders zu kaufen ...

Petri von Matthias.


----------



## Shadrap (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> *Macht jetzt jeder einen eigenen Askari Thread im Bord auf....?*
> 
> Davon gibts hier schon so viele,langsam wirds langweilig...
> Am besten vorm eröffnen mal die anderen 80.000 Askari Threads lesen und es da rein schreiben ! Kann das leidige Thema nicht mehr hören.
> ...


 
Am besten vorm Schreiben erstmal den Threadtitel lesen und bei Nichtgefallen einfach ignorieren.


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Am besten vorm Schreiben erstmal den Threadtitel lesen und bei Nichtgefallen einfach ignorieren.


 

|good:


----------



## GreenMonsta (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Shadrap schrieb:


> Am besten vorm Schreiben erstmal den Threadtitel lesen und bei Nichtgefallen einfach ignorieren.




Am besten vorm posten mal die Suchfunktion nutzen!!


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

GreenMonsta ---> |krach: <---Shadrap


----------



## Shadrap (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Am besten vorm posten mal die Suchfunktion nutzen!!


 
Dafür, daß dich das Thema langweilt und du dich darüber aufregst daß es darüber soviele Threads gibt, scheint es dich ja doch sehr zu interessieren.

Zum Thema:

Bei Askari habe ich bisher 5mal bestellt. Bei jeder Bestellung war mindestens ein Artiklel nicht lieferbar oder sollte kurzfristig nachgeliefert werden. Kurzfristig war dann im günstigsten Fall 10 Tage, oder auch mal 2 Monate.


----------



## jurner2000 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Nie wieder Askari. Dem schließe ich mich gerne an.
Hatte dort 3 mal bestellt, bin 3 mal reingefallen. Produkte nicht lieferbar. Falsche Artikel. Falsche Angaben, wo der nächste Hermesversand ist usw. usw.
Die Eigenmarken sind minderwertig, da kann ich auch bei Bahr oder Lidl Angelschrott kaufen. Zumindest ist dort der Service besser.


----------



## Style...sfa (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Nun habe auch meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht! Frage mich echt was da für Leute arbeiten.

Bestellt habe ich einen Kescher und 4 Rutenständer.

Bekommen habe ich einen Klappstuhl und 4 völlig andere Rutenständer als abgebildet. Tolle Endkontrolle.
Die Rutenständer habe ich schonmal vor einen Jahr bestellt und da war die Quali noch sehr gut. Jetzt habe ich völlig billiges Material bekommen. 

Der Umtausch läuft nun auch schon 3 Wochen!!! Mal schauen was ich dann bekomme.  
Aber ich habe einen schönen anderen laden gefunden wo die Bestellung einwandfrei war und von sehr guter Qualität.:vik::vik:


----------



## Amadeus69 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Style...sfa schrieb:


> Nun habe auch meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Askari gemacht! Frage mich echt was da für Leute arbeiten.
> 
> Bestellt habe ich einen Kescher und 4 Rutenständer.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
...das geht doch noch...kann ich noch toppen...
Ich habe letzten Monat u.a. mehrere Rutenständer bestellt mit dem Ergebnis, dass diese bei der Lieferung nicht dabei waren, aber in Rechnung gestellt wurden. Toll nicht?

Gruss
Amadeus69


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

ich hab es schon mehrmals hier im forum geschrieben, ich bestelle von askari auch nichts mehr.
Es gibt leute die gern viel und billig kaufen aber wer auf qualität achtet  wird dort lange suche müssen..1mal musste ich 3 monate auf die ware warten obwohl ich sie zur raubfischzeit im herbst bestellt habe sind die artikel erst anfang februar geliefert worden und dann auch noch zum höreren preis als der aktuelle katalog aufwiesen*weil ich ja im jahr zuvor bestellt hatte..., als ausgleich hat man mir bei nächster bestellung einmal porto frei angeboten was ja auch ok ist aber als ich dann bestellen wollte war mein name und meine kundennummer nicht mehr vn der frau in der bestellhotline auffindbar...so dreisst muss man erstmal sein. da seh ich...kreuze.nur beschiss und von der qualität der hausbilligmarken brauch man ganicht weiter reden blue river und son zeugs...


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Hallo,

ich finde die Eigenmarkenprodukte, zumindest was Kogha betrifft teilweise garnicht preiswert z.B. die Kogha Titan Spinnrute kostet in Länge 2,70m immerhin 99,93 €. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob dieses Modell was taugt. Ich persönlich würde in der Preiskategorie lieber zu Berkley, Prologic oder DAM greifen.Wie schon gesagt die Kogha Produkte sind meiner Meinung nach  im Allgemeinen nicht gerade preiswert und frag mich halt ob der Preis auch immer gerechtfertigt ist..

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Master Hecht (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Also ich bestell wohl mal was bei Askari allerdings nur noch Kleinzeugs wie Powerbait, nen paar Wobbler oder so.
Einmal hab ich mit ne Koghe Freebite geholt die war genau nach 2 Kurbelumdrehungen im Angelurlaub schrott... Super Sache, seitdem hab ich ne Abu Garcia die noch wuderbar läuft...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Also Kogha ist wohl die beste Hausmarke von Askari


----------



## Badisch by nature (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Hallo,

auch ich habe schon wiederholt sehr üble Erfahrungen mit den ganzen Askari Eigenprodukten von Perca und Co. gemacht. Von zerbröselten Wirbeln, minderwertigsten Vorfächern, Rutentaschen bei denen der Reißverschluss beim 3. Mal aufziehen abriss oder billigsten Anglerschirmen. Ich kann auch nur dazu raten keine Eigenprodukte bei Askari zu bestellen. Von Ruten und Rollen kann ich keine Erfahrungen bereichten, habe ich noch nie etwas gekauft, nachdem alles andere schon so sch.... war. Massenware made in China halt, was will man da schon groß erwarten?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Also ich finde Askari eigenmarken sind keinesfalls grundsätzlich schlecht.
Ich habe unter anderen 3 Kogha Rollen und die halten und halten und halten.
Aber die Perca Billighaken kann man so leicht durchreißen die halten noch nicht mal ein Rotauge


----------



## M_Marc (4. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

...ich bestelle auch NIE MEHR mehr bei Askari. 
Du stellst was zusammen, rufst vorher noch an ob alles lieferbar ist und obwohl zugesagt wird, liefern die trotzdem
nur was die gerne möchten.
Die machen wohl viele Lockangebote die gar nicht da sind.
Hatte gerade letzte Wochen 2 Wallerruten von Sänger be-
stellt und wollte dazu 2 Penn 345 - alles OK noch genug Rollen da - habe 2 Minuten später bestellt und bekomme nur
die Ruten, obwohl ich eindringlich gesagt habe die Bestellung
ist nur komplett für mich interessant.
Habe dann bei Gerlinger bestellt und die Rollen (aber ABU) am
nächsten Tag erhalten...
Also gegen Gerlinger und Schirmer kommt Askari nicht an, auf
deren Leim gehe ich nicht mehr. |krach:


----------



## Style...sfa (5. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Amadeus69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ...das geht doch noch...kann ich noch toppen...
> Ich habe letzten Monat u.a. mehrere Rutenständer bestellt mit dem Ergebnis, dass diese bei der Lieferung nicht dabei waren, aber in Rechnung gestellt wurden. Toll nicht?
> 
> ...


 
Das geht doch noch.....zumindest kannst du deine Rute ja ins Gras legen aber hast du mal versucht mitn Klappstuhl nen Fisch zu landen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Zumal wir in 45 Tagen nach DK fahren :vik::vik: hoffe ich das ich bis dahin alles bekomme habe!!!

Und was die Wirbel und Haken angehen. So ein Mist kaufe ich eh nicht als Billig Marke. Da sollte man schon nicht auf den preis schauen.


----------



## tidecutter (5. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Hab da letztens was gekauft. Abwicklung war tadellos, incl. Kommunikation!


----------



## Florian 96 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

War immer gut soweit in Hannover!
Nicht nur weil mein Freund da arbeitet!
Immer billig für mich als Kind!

toy,toy,toy!!!!


----------



## metalhero (5. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Ich versteh die ganzen negativen Beiträge über Askari garnicht. Ich hab da schon öfter bestellt, da teilweise wirklich richtig gute Angebote dabei sind - man ist ja nicht gezwungen alles dort zu kaufen!

Awicklung immer perfekt - klar war mal der ein oder andere Exotische Wobbler bzw. Kleinteil nicht mehr vorrätig, aber ich hätte ja auch telefonisch bestellen können! (auch schon gemacht - die nette Dame auf der anderen Seite hat mir gesagt wenn was nicht da war)

Kann Askari wirklich empfehlen wenn man eine genaue Vorstellung davon hat was man haben will.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

ich verstehe das auch nicht....
ich habe erst heute wieder eine besstellung bekommen
---ALLES PERFEKT----
aber silvermann und andere eigenmarken haben wirklich oft schlechte qualität


----------



## Spire (8. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Hi, 

also ich hab auch schon locker paar t€ da gelassen und muss sagen gab noch nie probleme ! 

Wenn man da anruft wird man auch immer nett und freundlich behandelt.

Zu den Eigenmarken ist ja bis jetzt auch alles gesagt worden.


----------



## Ederseeangler (8. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Htee ebenfalls nochnie irgentwelche Probleme mit Askari gehabt.
Bestellungen waren immer komplett und ich musste nur einmal eine Rolle reklamieren, die aber auch ohne meckern und SOFORT ausgetauscht wurde.
Bei den hausmarken gibt es solche und solche. Mal hat man glück und mal Pech. Ich habe mir vor 5 Jahren einen Winkelpicker von Silverman und eine Spinrute von Silverman gekauft. Ich habe sie immernoch und sie machen ihren Job tadellos....
Aber man sollte es nicht drauf anlegen und dann doch lieber alles selbst in die Hand nehmen und sich selbst überzeugen.
lg Tobi


----------



## Schwamm (10. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Askari ist in meinen Augen ein hervorragender Lieferant, wenn es um Gummiköder, Boxen und Kleinteile geht. Diese Sachen sind wenig beratungsintensiv und auf VMC oder Plano oder was für Marken auch immer, kann man sich in der Regel verlassen. Wenn ich eine Rute oder anderes großes Gerät kaufe, dann will ich die Sachen zumindest in der Hand gehalten haben. Also, fährt man dafür zum Gerätehändler vor Ort und nirgendwo anders hin. Meinetwegen schaut man persönlich bei Askari vorbei, die sind nämlich wirklich auch nett. 
Aber mein ganz dringender Rat: Kauft nichts an Angelgerät, was ihr nicht schon in der Hand hattet. Es gibt gewaltige Abgründe, die sich auftun können, erstaunlicherweise sogar im teuren Preissegment. Es gibt eben auch mal eine Fehlproduktion...

Viel Freude am Wasser mit gutem Gerät (was nicht immer teuer sein muss)


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Das Problem mit den örtlichen Händler ist meist, dass die solch ein großes Sortiment nicht führen.

Ich hab beispielsweise grad ein Auge auf solch eine DAM Calyber Rute geworfen, kann diese aber nirgends in meiner Umgebung finden.

Da bleibt nur Katalogbestellung übrig.


----------



## Pete Pike (10. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den örtlichen Händler ist meist, dass die solch ein großes Sortiment nicht führen.


1. das und 2. hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar keine Lust mich für ne Rolle Stahlvorfach + passende Klemmhülsen (ob man dann das findet was man sucht is eh noch ne andere Frage) und n Wobbler ins Auto zu setzen und rüber zu knallen. Da bezahl ich lieber Porto. Mag wohl ein Tacken teurer sein als Sprit (nicht unbedingt), spart aber Zeit und Nerven. Außerdem hat man, wie schon gesagt, in guten Versandhäusern immer alles verfügbar.


----------



## Style...sfa (11. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Hmmmmm,heute habe ich dann mal wieder bei Askari angerufen wie weit nun meine Retour Bestellung ist. Die nette Dame sagte mir doch dann das sie das Geld gut geschrieben haben. ;+ Meine Frage war dann, wann ich mit der Lieferung rechnen kann. Da kam doch glatt die Antwort: Ach,so wir wussten nicht das sie die Sachen haben wollen. Ähhhhhhhhhhhhhh,warum bestelle ich was, bekomme aber was falsches und schicke es zurück mit der bitte mir schnellstmöglich doch die richtige Ware zu schicken. Oh,dann haben die ein Fehler gemacht. Ok,nicht schlimm sagte ich,dann schicken sie es bitte jetzt raus. Antwort: Oh,das tut mir leid die Sachen sind ausverkauft!!! |gr::v

Kann ich nix mehr zu sagen. Von alleine hätte die sich nicht gemeldet!!!#6:vik:#6


----------



## holly08 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Nun mach mal halblang. haste da auch gleich so losgepoltert? wer ständig nur den billigmüll bestellt ist doch selber schuld. was willste? fürn zwanni ne fox rute? das geht doch gar nicht! also markenware kaufen, ist teurer aber hält auch.


----------



## RheinBarbe (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Askari...wenn ich den Namen schon höre bekomme ich wieder 200 Puls!

Einmal und nie wieder, unqualifizierter Chaosverein der da am Werk ist, so kann man sich auch einen Ruf "erarbeiten".


----------



## Algon (27. März 2009)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Einmal und nie wieder, unqualifizierter Chaosverein der da am Werk ist, so kann man sich auch einen Ruf "erarbeiten".


gut, dann bleibt mehr für mich 
Anscheinend muß es zwei Askari geben. 
Also, bei "meinem" Askari läuft alles super, gute Sonderangebote, netter Kontakt, Info (auch per Mail) wenn was nicht lieferbar ist, schnelle Lieferung.
Gerne wieder.

MfG Algon


----------



## Tweak (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

....samsatg abend bestellt (2x schnur & 2 rollen- die im angebot waren!!)um heute ne mail zu bekommen das die schnur heute rausging und die rollen auf unvorhersehbare zeitraum nachgeliefert würden( war ja nur mit kreditkarte SOFORT bezahlt) 
[edit by Admin: Nicht der Ton!]


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Tweak schrieb:


> ....samsatg abend bestellt (2x schnur & 2 rollen- die im angebot waren!!)um heute ne mail zu bekommen das die schnur heute rausging und die rollen auf unvorhersehbare zeitraum nachgeliefert würden( war ja nur mit kreditkarte SOFORT bezahlt)
> ich fand askari schon vor 8 jahren einfach nur REUDIG und sie sind sich treugeblieben.
> also zügiger versand geht bei mir anders...scheiß auf askari-angelsport!!!



[edit by Admin: Nicht der Ton!]

Ich bestelle dort seit 10Jahren ohne Probleme, bekam immer anstandslos, schnell und zügig meine Ware, bei Problemen auch sofort mein Geld.

Da habe ich schon wesentlich mehr nerven bei kleinen Tackledealern verschwendet, zumal du doch selbst Schuld bist, wenn du in Vorkasse gehst. Kannst auch Rechnung/Nachnahme wählen.

[edit by Admin: Nicht der Ton!]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> [edit by Admin: Nicht der Ton!]
> 
> Ich bestelle dort seit 10Jahren ohne Probleme, bekam immer anstandslos, schnell und zügig meine Ware, bei Problemen auch sofort mein Geld.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was für ein Dünnschiss Kollege!
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Und vor allem:
Wir ALLE bleiben hier bei einer vernünftigen Wortwahl.

Sonst Stress mit Mod/Admin!!

Und sauer bin ich heute eh schon!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vor allem:
> Wir ALLE bleiben hier bei einer vernünftigen Wortwahl.
> 
> Sonst Stress mit Mod/Admin!!
> ...



Hast du auch definitiv recht. Ich auch etwas Dünnhäutig, gerade wegen dem speziellen "Nach der Wahl" Thema. Verrat am Bürger.......


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Man könnte auch ganz einfach mal sein Widerrufsrecht nutzen, wenns einem nicht gefällt. 

Kostet weniger Energie wie hier den Larry zu machen.

@Thomas: Ess ne Schoki....soll bekanntlich Glückshormone ausschütten:q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Tweak schrieb:


> ....samsatg abend bestellt (2x schnur & 2 rollen- die im angebot waren!!)um heute ne mail zu bekommen das die schnur heute rausging und die rollen auf unvorhersehbare zeitraum nachgeliefert würden( war ja nur mit kreditkarte SOFORT bezahlt)
> [edit by Admin: Nicht der Ton!]



Na wenns vor 8 jahren schon so schlimm war frage ich mcih warum wieder eine Bestellung dort?! Doch zu geizig vor Ort zu kaufen oder woanders zu bestellen?

Witzig auf jedenfall wenn immer gemeckert wird über Sachen, wo man selbst dran Schuld ist....

Aber sowas geht in der heutigen Zeit ja nicht, Schuld sind immer die anderen...#6


----------



## Tweak (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Algon schrieb:


> gut, dann bleibt mehr für mich
> Anscheinend muß es zwei Askari geben.
> Also, bei "meinem" Askari läuft alles super, gute Sonderangebote, netter Kontakt, Info (auch per Mail) wenn was nicht lieferbar ist, schnelle Lieferung.
> Gerne wieder.
> ...




ohjee -.-

werbetroll???


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Tweak schrieb:


> ohjee -.-
> 
> werbetroll???



Wenn ich jetzt schreibe das ich gern bei Aldi einkaufe, bin ich dann dort in der Marketingabteilung angestellt? :g:m|rolleyes


----------



## Tweak (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Na wenns vor 8 jahren schon so schlimm war frage ich mcih warum wieder eine Bestellung dort?! Doch zu geizig vor Ort zu kaufen oder woanders zu bestellen?
> 
> Witzig auf jedenfall wenn immer gemeckert wird über Sachen, wo man selbst dran Schuld ist....
> 
> Aber sowas geht in der heutigen Zeit ja nicht, Schuld sind immer die anderen...#6



wenn man schon mit angeboten lockt um dann irgendwann ende des jahres zu schicken-man mit schnellem unkomplizierten service bewirbt, bin ich absolut der meinung das da etwas nicht richtig läuft...und ne chance hat auch ein askari verdient (gehabt) aber es zeigt sich das askari-affenbande schlichtweg ein discounter auf kundenfang ist


----------



## Tweak (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt schreibe das ich gern bei Aldi einkaufe, bin ich dann dort in der Marketingabteilung angestellt? :g:m|rolleyes



nein aber aber seit 2009 dabei ohne beiträge um askari das horn zu putzen, find ich merkwürdig


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Tweak schrieb:


> nein aber aber seit 2009 dabei ohne beiträge um askari das horn zu putzen, find ich merkwürdig



Worauf willst du jetzt wieder hinaus? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tweak (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

entschuldigt bitte das ich "etwas" drüber bin...
klappt heut gar nichts und will hier nicht auch noch streit anfangen, Sorry #q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Tweak schrieb:


> entschuldigt bitte das ich "etwas" drüber bin...
> klappt heut gar nichts und will hier nicht auch noch streit anfangen, Sorry #q



Ich kann dich verstehen und bin sehr diplomatisch, ich habe bei KIK meinen Beruf erlernt und ein dickes Fell. Aus Kundensicht bin ich bei dir, das Problem beim Onlineversand ist aber, das du nicht wirklich sehen kannst was hinter den Kulissen abgeht.

Aksari ist ja recht groß, viele Kunden, wenn die Online was starten bestellen da sicherlich einige Hundert Leute. Ich bekam auch schon eine Mail, das ich warten muss, weil ein zuviele Bestellungen reingingen.

3 Tage später hast du dann aber deine Ware. Alles kein Problem. Wie geschrieben, ich verstehe dich ja.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Tweak schrieb:


> nein aber aber seit 2009 dabei ohne beiträge um askari das horn zu putzen, find ich merkwürdig



Du bist lustig, seit wann bist du dabei seit 2014....warte mal deine bisher wie vielen Beiträge hast du wo geschrieben?!

Glaube Askari ist dein kleinstes Problem....


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kann dich verstehen und bin sehr diplomatisch, ich habe bei KIK meinen Beruf erlernt und ein dickes Fell. Aus Kundensicht bin ich bei dir, das Problem beim Onlineversand ist aber, das du nicht wirklich sehen kannst was hinter den Kulissen abgeht.
> 
> Aksari ist ja recht groß, viele Kunden, wenn die Online was starten bestellen da sicherlich einige Hundert Leute. Ich bekam auch schon eine Mail, das ich warten muss, weil ein zuviele Bestellungen reingingen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Tweak schrieb:


> entschuldigt bitte das ich "etwas" drüber bin...
> klappt heut gar nichts und will hier nicht auch noch streit anfangen, Sorry #q


Damit (Entschuldigung) hattest  Du gerade nochmal Glück...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Fantastic Fishing schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich kann dich verstehen und bin sehr diplomatisch, ich habe bei KIK meinen Beruf erlernt und ein dickes Fell. Aus Kundensicht bin ich bei dir, das Problem beim Onlineversand ist aber, das du nicht wirklich sehen kannst was hinter den Kulissen abgeht.
> ...


----------



## KrFritz (28. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

Meine Erfahrungen mit Askari sind auch zweigeteilt.
Ich habe in Hamburg, sozusagen direkt vor der Haustür, die Filiale. Dort geht es freundlich, sachlich und kollegial zu. Illex, Shimano/Daiwa Rollen, Lieblingsköder und zahlreiche andere "Markenartikel" findet man dort. Meistens gebe ich beim Würmerkauf viel mehr aus als geplant, weil ich häufig etwas brauchbares finde. Dort ist alles gut!

Online jedoch ist eine ganz andere Welt, 2 Bestellungen getätigt. 1'te über Askari-Jagd, Angebote die auf der Seite grün waren, in falscher Größe geliefert wurden, dann ausverkauft waren und die Erstattungsabwicklung dauerte ewig.
2'te Bestellung über die Angelseite, wieder die gleiche Geschichte, Artikel nicht lieferbar, Erstattung zog sich ewig hin, etwa 8 Wochen.

Im Kundenservice scheinen Mails grundsätzlich nur halb gelesen zu werden und per Lostrommelverfahren, am Monatsende wird die Bearbeitung dann verlost. Online nicht wieder! In der Filiale gerne und jederzeit.


----------



## harbec (28. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*

... kann mich da vielen Vorschreibern anschließen,
Der online-Handel ist nicht so "pralle". Ich hatte da
auch schon mehrere Negativ-Erlebnisse, speziell
bei der Rückabwicklung.


----------



## Serdo (28. September 2017)

*AW: Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit ASKARI!!!*



KrFritz schrieb:


> Ich habe in Hamburg, sozusagen direkt vor der Haustür, die Filiale. Dort geht es freundlich, sachlich und kollegial zu.



Da ist auch mein Laden, in den ich einkäufe. Und ich kann die Aussage von KrFritz nur unterstreichen. Die Leute dort sind gut, nett und kompetent. (Zumindest wirkt es auf mich so.)


----------

